# Tessa is sick!!



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa has had a marked decreased appetite these last few days but I thought it was the typical Hav pickiness appearing. But today she's been very listless, so much so that a friend who stopped by asked me what was wrong with her. I was bringing out all the Christmas decorations, (normally that sends puppies into a frenzy of activity!) and she couldn't have cared less. Then she threw up this afternoon, a clear liquid. I took her to the vet late afternoon. The vet said on exam she looked good, plus no temp, but he drew bloodwork on her to be certain all is OK. We'll get the results back tomorrow. 

My husband is worried she has a Greenie stuck in her esophagus (we just found out about the dangers yesterday)...silly I know, I guess we're just scared.... or worse, a liver shunt, although the vet said that was last on his list of possibilities.

She's sleeping next to me now while I catch up on forum news. I haven't seen her play all day.

Please send feel good vibes to Tessa tonight!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan...I'm so sorry to hear that Tessa is not feeling well..Hopefully the vet will beable to find the cause...

Hope she feels better soon..


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

We are sending good healing vibes to Tessa. Hopefully, she will back to normal soon.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, I'm sorry to hear that Tessa is not feeling well! Let us know what the blood work says and I hope that she feels better soon!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, I'm so sorry to hear that Tessa is sick. We're keeping your family and Tessa in our thoughts and prayers tonight and send healing thoughts. Hopefully it is just something she got into that gave her a tummy ache. Poor baby.

Let us know when you hear something.

:hug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jan,
Hope she feels better soon!
Did the vet think she might have something stuck in her? If so, why didnt he offer to take an x-ray??
Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, I hope all is o.k. we are sending over some healing vibes along with kisses from Riley & Monte. Keep us updated on what the vet says.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh no - we're sending healing thoughts and tender hugs :hug: to poor Tessa. I hope she's feeling better real soon.

Our Pepper became quite sick two days after we got him. It turned out to be a stomach infection from garbage gut. I hope Tessa's ailment is just as easy to treat as Pepper's was.

Wanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

HI!!

Please don't be alarmed but I had to share what happened to Ollie...

He was a bit listless and puked uke: bile - 2X in one day - took him to vet and after an xray...he had something lodged in his belly that he had eaten...next day I brought him in to be observed while I was at work and it did not change - he just wasn't going to pass whatever it was....$1200 later after surgery he had eaten an earplug I wear so I don't hear all the snoring men in my house - 1 DH 1 Teenager and 2 havs!

I was lucky tho - I had insurance and was reimbursed $900!

Just make sure if he is not improving - they xray!!!

Sending warm thoughts and wishes..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Feel better soon Tessa, sending good vibes and kisses from Sam.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure Tessa will be feeling better soon. Did you change her food at all? They do often have sensitive stomachs. I know from time to time Milo either throws up or gets diarrhea. It's disheartening. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Get well soon, Tessa.
Hugs to you, Jan.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sending get well vibes to Tessa, sorry she is not well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Catherine, Oh my!! I'm glad Ollie is OK now! 

Yikes! We, of course, would do whatever it takes for Tessa but we just found out today my DD has to have her wisdom teeth out on Wed which will be out of pocket $2000!! Bad timing but she has to do it before heading back to college for finals. We had hoped to wait till summer but we have no choice now. This, just 2 weeks after all the $$$ in buying Tessa, and all her supplies, plus vet bills, and of course holidays coming up.....

But the main thing is we want her to be OK!

The vet didn't think she had a blockage; it was my pessimist DH who is imagining the worst.

She's on the same food the breeder gave her - Purina ProPlan.

I'll let you know what happens. I just want her to get up to eat and play. Meanwhile I'm so worried I don't want to go off and get some work done around here (I'm hostessing Thanksgiving dinner) because if I do she will force herself up to follow me and I want her to sleep.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Good vibes to the little one. I hope it is just an upset tummy and soon she is running around and you are on the list showing pics of Tessa chewing up decorations! As I learned quickly with my mother's boyd bears that havs have good taste!

Amanda


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Hugs & kisses to Tessa from Gertie and me!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda, <bg> on your Hav's good taste, lol!

Catherine, I forgot to mention that the vet did say an x-ray would be next if she doesn't improve.

Who knows, it's certainly possible she gobbled something down when we weren't looking. My Sheltie once had a bread wrapper twist tie in her belly, but luckily she passed it so no surgery.

With all these good wishes and healing vibes she should be up and running any minute now...you guys are just the best!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, so sorry to read about little Tessa feeling bad! Sending loooots of good vibes...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan- good vibes to you and Tessa. Jasper as a puppy used to throw up bile from being hungry (he went on a kibble strike.) And that is all it turned out to be-- So hopefully that or something just as benign is it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Tessa.......Hope she is up and running around quickly.Quincy sends ear-lickies!:ear:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

catherine, i'am glad ollie is ok now. i remember 1 or 2 other forum members had ear plug mishaps. catherine, i hope tessa wakes up fit as a fiddle in the morning.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Jan,

So sorry to hear Tessa is unwell - sending good vibes and positive thoughts to you both!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jan sending hugs and kisses from Kohana to Tessa and hopes she feels better soon. Awh, poor baby and I know you must be super worried. I hope things look better in the morning.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck! Somtimes they get a bug and bounce back a couple of days later. I think the dogs really sleep a lot when they are under the weather. Keep an eye on her and let us know. Sending good thoughts!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Jan,

I just found out about Tessa being sick. I'm so sorry for her (and you!). I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you get good news tomorrow from the vet. Keep us updated.

Eileen


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan- I hope that Tessa is just having one of those "puppy bad days" and is feeling better soon. Its so hard on us when our little ones are sick. Please keep us updated on how she's doing.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan,

I hope Tessa's blood work comes back clear of any and all problems and she is back to her normal self tomorrow.

Best wishes,


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, :grouphug: Gucci sends over lots of sloppy doggie kisses to Tessa! I hope she's better real SOON!

The only times Gucci has thrown up is after eating fish, apparently that doesnt' agree with her, but it was a short lived 'sick'. Maybe that's the case for Tessa, she just found something on the floor or outside that isn't agreeing?

Let us know how she's doing today! And I know the feeling, not wanting to move so they can rest!!

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jan, I'm sorry to hear about Tessa....I know how unsettling it is. Hopefully it's just a bug and will pass quickly. 
Izzy threw up night before last and some bile the next morning. She hasn't wanted to eat much since. She seems perky enough, but I'm concerned about her appetite. She did destroy her new toy a few days ago and I think she ate some of the stuffing. She passed a wee bit of it, but it's possible that there is more inside....if her appetite doesn't increase here soon, I'll be off to the vet. 

Keep us posted.....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope Tessa is feeling better today Jan.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am sorry to hear your baby is not well. Don't panic until you get the blood test back. I am sure she is fine. Please let us know what you find out today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how is Tessa feeling this morning Jan? hugs and puppy kisses to your both.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope Tessa is feeling better today. You did the right thing by taking her to the vet. I would try not to panic though, she could just have an off day. I think dogs get sick and have off days just like we do. Please let us all know how she is doing today.


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

Boo and I are sending good thoughts your way. That is the one thing that I notice so much more about Boo than the goldens, everything goes into his mouth. Maybe we were lucky with our Goldens but they did seems to pick everything up - Boo on the other hand is a hoover...Everything wil be fine and hopefully soon Tessa will be up and running around like a typical happy Hav that she is. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Checking in to see how Tessa is doing this morning.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I just saw this thread. Poor Tessa. Hope she is feeling much better today.
I had problems with Shelby in the beginning. She always had loose stools and uke: bile. The vet said it was like colitis. Her stools are OK now, but sometimes she still has the uke:, especially on an empty stomach first thing in the a.m.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Checking in to see if there is any new news on Tessa. I hope she's feeling better this morning.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Jan! I'm sorry to hear Tessa isn't feeling well! Have you any news from the tests? How is the wee one feeling this morning?

I hope things are better. Sending you all positive vibes and healing thoughts! ((hugs)) Please keep us posted!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just checking in, hoping that Tessa is feeling better today!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Jan, I am sorry to hear Tessa is not well. I am also sending healing thought and hugs your way. :grouphug:


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Jan. I am so sorry to hear about Tessa. Any new's yet from the vet. The waiting for that call can drive us Momm's nut's I know. Best wishes coming your way.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm just reading about dear little Tessa. I sure hope she's doing much better today.

Jan, my thoughts and prayers are w/you!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan,
Any news on Tessa?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan, I'm checking in to see if the blood work has come back yet. I hope Tessa is feeling better today.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan, just checking in for hopefully good news...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan I just wanted to let you know that we are thinking of you and Jillee sends Tessa puppy hugs and kissess!!!!! Please let us know how things are going for her and what the vet says!!!!Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Sorry to hear about little Tessa. Let us know when you get the test back.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry, it's been a crazy day...both the kids came home from college..etc, etc...

Anyway, the vet called this afternoon and said her lab work was fine. That's encouraging. She did eat a little today, but is still pretty listless. She'll play for a little bit, then conk out. I'm glad her lab work is OK, but I'm still worried; she's just not acting normally...I would just expect a puppy to be very playful and interested in their surroundings. I just wish I knew what was wrong.

Thanks to all of you for your concern, thoughts and prayers. I'll keep you al updated.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

She may have picked up something - no not an earplug .. maybe a virus or some type of bacteria ..
We hope tessa is feeling better soon there is nothing worse than a lethargic doggie .
We know something is off but we just do nto know what it is .. if only they could talk ..


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, are you supposed to take her back in if she doesn't perk up pretty soon? Is she eating and drinking normally?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jan I just saw this thread. I hope Tessa gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You know, they are a little smarter than us when they don't feel well. It could be just the change in surroundings, picked up a bug, who knows. But they know when to rest. So keep an eye on her and I am sure she will be her puppy self in a couple of days. 

But, if you don't see some real improvement by the weekend, I would call the vet back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear Tessa is not perking up- but I am glad her labs were OK. Maybe she is just sensing the holiday stress and laying low.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I hope Tessa is better today! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Jan,

I hope you have good news about Tessa for all of us today! Hugs! :hug:

Eileen


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that her blood work was good!!!!! I know when we brought Jillee home she would play then go and curl up and sleep awhile.......I am used to puppies playing all day when I had bigger dogs....I hope she feels better soon!!!! Please keep us posted on how she is doing!!!!! Have a Happy Thanksgiving with your family!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Jan,

Milo seemed incredibly listless for the first few weeks I had him. He wasn't playful, preferring to find a quiet corner to curl up and fall asleep. I started to think he must not be well. When he finally came out of it he became a nut, jumping and running all over the place and having a good old time shredding paper and boxes, chewing on pens and getting into all kinds of trouble. It's a good thing the blood work came back right.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to all. It does help when I hear other puppies went through the listless stage. 

Unfortunately for us she's also back to her skittish shy ways, even with my DH, and sometimes, though less so, with me. A few cowers even. I'm beginning to think she's either depressed or there's something in her nature. I've been told my breeder doesn't breed shy dogs but I would think even in a clean line there's bound to be a mutant gene sometime! She's obviously not sick.

I'm just at a loss and getting depressed myself. My DH is really disheartened when she refuses to engage with him, instead looks all over the house for me. When my college age kids came home last night Tessa hid anywhere she could around me. All gentle overtures were rebuffed. Today is no better.
She's still pretty listless. Even though she's velcroed on to me she still will back off occassionally if I'm the one attempting contact with her. Strange. 

I spoke with the breeder; I've been in contact with her a lot. She's simply wonderful and has offered us a full refund. She feels terrible. I appreciate that so much. But I'd feel horribly guilty. Then again I don't want a one person, skittish, shy, listless dog...this was to be OUR dog. We've wondered if she's depressed. I just don't know what to do or how long to hang in there with her. If I thought it was temporary, OK, but I'm not convinced. It's next to impossible to get her to wag her tail, except when I take her out of the crate in the morning.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, honestly, if she isn't a good match for you you are better off giving her back to the breeder than continuing to be unhappy and feeling guilty for feeling unhappy. Eventually Tessa will sense that. It doesn't mean you've failed her or she you, it just means it wasn't a good match for your personalities. It'll be tough to give her back but it will be even tougher later on. Somewhere there is a person who will love Tessa just as she is and your family deserves to have the family dog you were hoping for.

Good luck with your decision. We'll be thinking of you......


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, please don't think we would ever get a dog and give her up because she wasn't quite what we had hoped for or not a good match! We would never consider a dog as a throw-away. Our concern isn't the listlessness, although we of course are concerned about that. It's more the cowering and backing away from us, and our inability to even get her to wag her tail. The breeder told us today that Tessa was unusually dependent on the other dogs, and that she didn't get one-on-one attention (Yes, I asked about socialization before we went...). Tessa is obviously not happy and if she would be happier back at the breeder then maybe that would be the kinder thing. If I thought we had any chance of turning this around we would never consider it. And we're not giving up yet!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

I wonder if it would be a set back to take Tessa and let her visit her family????? I don't know just a thought. You could see if she was lifeless around them????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm sorry things aren't working out with Tessa. I know too well how these little guys steal your heart. But, you have to think about what is right for you, and the pup. Thank goodness you have an understanding breeder.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Jan, I certainly didn't mean to imply that you would think your pup a throwaway. I apologize. I didn't mean to offend you at all. I think many breeders have had pups returned because the personality match wasn't just right. I do feel bad for your family that you don't have the "family" dog you had hoped for. It sounds like your breeder is terrific and you and your family are doing everything you can. I certainly wish all of you and Tessa the best.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sissy, That thought occurred to me too and could be an option. I could never give her up without that as a trial. However, if it is simple homesickness time will heal it. The disadvantage is if she was ecstatic with joy I'd be heartbroken but we'd know why....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I think if you are debating if her issue is emotional, I would take her back and see how she acts around the other pups. So it isn't like you giving up on her (and don't feel that way!!!) Some dogs are just of the personality they need other dogs. My Dora is one of them. She was raised with way too many dogs and didn't get enough one on one. I think if I didn't have Belle already, it would have been chaos. Dora picks Belle over us every time and she has been with us for over 2 years (well except when I have meat!) The funny part is Belle usually ditches Dora every chance she gets. As to Belle, she is much more a people dog but Dora holds her up in such high regards anyway!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susan, really, no apology necessary...it's my own feelings about myself bubbling up to the surface so I felt the need to defend myself. The problem is emotionally I would feel that way about myself regardless of the rationality of it. I know you didn't imply that...it's me. I'm very glad my breeder is being so wonderful. She's even offered me puppy #2....

Amanda, just saw your post. Interesting, it does sound like that may be the case here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
Well tell her yes and I will even fly out to Indiana to pick it up... I think when you were looking at Tess, I picked out a little boy (or a few) that I thought were charming!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, I think my DH felt the same way yours does when each of our boys came home. Even with him feeding and giving treats they were just more attached to me. I am home more than he is so it took them a little longer to warm up to him. Riley was never affraid of him but prefered to be with me. It would upset him in the beginning so I started making a big deal when DH would get home and Riley would go nuts. Sometimes I think that was a mistake because now when he comes home Ry will run from me to the door and back again until I get up to greet daddy as well. But Monte was scared to death of him and now he prefers his lap over mine. Monte is more shy than Riley is and it took him a little longer to get use to this big guy that came home at night. DH just asked what I was typing and when I explained he laughed knowing what our Monte was like, he also said just give it time as Monte is curled up in his lap..
We wish you luck with whatever you decide to do. I


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

And remember the little boy DH bonded to and we came "this close" to bringing home? I haven't had a chance to talk to him about it yet, he's still at work  But thanks for the kind offer, lol!

P.S. Lee Anne, thank you so much for that story...those are the exact things I need to hear!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
Is it possible to take Tessa back to her breeder to visit and see how she does? I am still thinking she might not feel good and maybe they just didn't pick up what ever in the test. It does seem like the dogs really vary in personality....some are alot more outgoing than others. 

When we brought Missy home she was not near as outgoing as she is now...it took a couple of weeks for her to come out, but she was never listless ...she was eating and moving. She didn't bark at us then like she does now! She goes around bark orders at us now all the time!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

As far as not bonding with your husband as much as you, Jan, my fiance had the same problem with Kubrick. He was never necessarily afraid of my fiance, but he was SO attached to me, it seemed like there was no room for any attachment to my fiance. We went the treat route for a while and Kubrick only got the best treats from my fiance to get them more attached. Then it became a playing thing (I don't rough house but my fiance does and Kubrick loves that). Even so, it took months for him to feel even half as comfortable around my fiance as he did with me. To give you an example, whenever I come home, Kubrick does this little I'm so happy dance that he starts to whine. He never ever did that with my fiance until two nights ago (this after 4 months of us having him!) and my fiance was SO HAPPY, it was adorable.

Anyway, just letting you know that these little guys in general will prefer one person over another. Though Kubrick adores my fiance now, he still will follow me around and prefers to sleep next to me.

It takes time. And if you do decide that she is not the right personality for you, don't feel bad at all... just do what you believe is right. Good luck!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Jan,

Is it possible that Tessa needs a companion dog to relate to and maybe she just misses the other dogs so much? I know the breeders say not to get two at one time, but maybe Tessa is more of a dog lover than a people lover. Was she close to her brother that ran up to your husband and you all came really close to picking him (the one that was bonding with your husband)? If her health is fine then could this be depression. Ask your breeder what she thinks and Tessa have a sibling that she always hung out with - could she be missing that sibling? It sure sounds like you have a wonderful breeder that is willing to do anything to make everyone feel good. 
I'll be thinking of you all and wish you all the best.

:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Jan, honestly, if she isn't a good match for you you are better off giving her back to the breeder than continuing to be unhappy and feeling guilty for feeling unhappy. Eventually Tessa will sense that. It doesn't mean you've failed her or she you, it just means it wasn't a good match for your personalities. It'll be tough to give her back but it will be even tougher later on. Somewhere there is a person who will love Tessa just as she is and your family deserves to have the family dog you were hoping for.
> 
> Good luck with your decision. We'll be thinking of you......


Jan, I agree one hundred percent with susan. you will know in your heart if tessa is a good match for you and your family.

good luck.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!

Thanks to all for your thoughts. I really do appreciate all those who took the time to respond. We have a lot to think about. We'll see how she does this weekend and we'll work on some bonding issues. What's really strange is she'll play with my DD, let her hold her, and then the next time she sees her, maybe 1hr later, she'll act like she's never seen her before, back off and won't go near. Other times she'll be sitting 3 ft away from us (incl me who she's attached to like glue) and when we try to get her to come to us she'll just stare at us. Other times she's crawling all over us. My DH calls her Tessa A and Tessa B...lol!

My DH is lukewarm now on having 2 dogs. Even for "free"! I think he's seeing the vet bills pile up, the housetraining, etc and doesn't want to double the trouble. But he's agreed to think about it...

It does really help to know that many of you had similar issues. If you believe everything you read about Havanese you're led to believe they are friends with everyone and would happily walk away with the mailman. When yours doesn't behave that way even with members of your own family you wonder what's wrong. Obviously there is a bell curve.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jan,
Maybe when you 'think' she is running away from you or trying to 'dodge' you, shes actually trying to play catch me?? Beamer ALWAYS does this with us. When we try to bend down and pick him up, for some reason he thinks its play time and will do whatever he can to run from us..lol.. This does not happen all the time, but enough!

Just a thought????

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan :grouphug: This is so sad  I'm sorry to hear her behaviour is confusing and she's not what you had expected.

I think the BIGGEST misconception about *most* Havanese is that they are really ONE person dogs. Having a big family of 9, I had gravitated towards the breed, reading how they were "great w/ kids, everyone, friendly,etc." but I was a little disallusioned to find out that yes, she "liked" other family members, but not in the same regard as she holds "ME".

My husband got off to a 'rough start' with Gucci. I don't know if read about the "wasp sting" on Gucci's nose when she was, ehh..maybe 10-11 weeks old, but she blamed MY husband (he took the wasp and stinger off) and would avoid him and yes, 'cowar' from him for 3-4 weeks. I was heartbroken and my husband was too..because he really wanted bond w/ her, but she was scared of him.

I basically quit giving her the 'favorite treats' (cheese, chicken, turkey) and I would let my husband and kids be the ones to give her those things when he got home. It DID work, she loves the family, but.....will always choose me if there's a choice to be made.

During the weekdays, I'll tell her "Daddy's coming home" and she'll get excited and she knows what that means and will run to the door and look for him, and he always gets 'real excited' to see her and they play everyday after work, but like last night..my husband was trying to call her up to bed, but I was making cornbread and she would NOT go up w/ him. She'll wait for me. I think that does bother dh a little, but he knows that she so attached to me because I'm with her all day alone and still the main caretaker and one that plays with her most.

I'm afraid that if you take Tessa back to find a more 'family' oriented dog, that you MAY run into the same thing and get another one-person Hav.

And, I also think that havs are VERY intuitive and she could be *sensing* the disappointment and frustration that your family is feeling...and that's why she's not coming all the time? I don't know...

But I think maybe you are expecting more of an 'adult' Hav behavior from her than a puppy-behavior, a period of adjustment, bonding, and learning..so do I think it will get better? Yes, but she will probably always be more attached to you. You'll always hold more power with her than the kids or husband.

Just a minute ago, I was out back playing fetch w/her and she wasnt' ready to stop..so she drug her ball around the house and went crying/whining to my DH to go play with her. They are out there right now. She loves him, but if I went out there, she'd ditch him for me! lol

PS. Happy Thanksgiving! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think that bonding to one person is a Hav thing. My other 2 dogs were "my" dogs. They loved everyone in the family but I was "mom".

I think they bond to the one they have to depend on the most. After all, we are their caretakers - we feed them, bathe them, take them for walks. We meet all their physical and emotional needs, and we are the alpha in the pack. And, we do this for everyone else in the family, so the dogs just see everyone else as one of the pack. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess it isn't a Hav-exclusive behavior, but my husband always tells me that his other dogs were better at distributing their time and affection than Gucci-girl is. I dont have much to compare her to, just his opinion and what I read 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have said it before and I will say it agin - every dog is different .. Even though they are Havanese they are like us - No one is the same .. I think the one thing I learned from having and losing Asta - he was so special .. The breeder wanted to assure I had the dog with the characteristics I wanted and I did .. He had a physical flaw with his teeth but his temperment was unbelievable .. He was happy trusting ,outgoing friendly intiuitive smart good with children you name he was special .. 
I have two Havanese now - they are wonderful dogs but it has taken time and hard work and there definetly was an adjustment curve .. They too are special in their own way .
Both my dogs prefer me to my husband .. They like my husband but they prefer me or the petsitter .. I am with them most of the time I am their primarry caregiver and nuturerer .. They are my boys !!
Cosmo was a challenge so I got a companion for him Ahnold .. I do not know how he would have done on his own . The vet recommended a buddy .. It worked well for me .. They speak dog .. No matter how hard I try I do not speak dog .
Read Cesar Milans second book and I think you may get it .. They have a hierachy - you have to earn your place and respect .. 
cosmo & Ahnold are best friends , companions and a support system .. It is different from what I had with Asta but you know what today is Thanksgiving and I am so thankful I have them in my life.. 
Last year was a challenge but we got through it .. Now I get wonderful snuggles and ear lickies from Cosmo and Ahnold too!! Yeah !!
Give it some time and for today just lower your expectations and go with the flow ..
Try a Scarlet - I'll think about that tomorrow ..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

You know, if Tessa simply preferred me to anyone else we could live with that. But it goes beyond "prefers" and borders on panic when I am out of sight. She'll cry if she can't follow me, and if someone is holding her on their lap she'll frantically try to wiggle and claw away from them so she can go after me. Or sit and anxiously look at the spot where I last was. She won't engage with them at all. If she's eating and I move out of her sight, she'll stop eating and follow me. She finally stopped crying while I'm in the shower, even though I'm in full view. It's gotten to the point if anyone but me takes her out to go potty she'll run to the door wanting back in where I am. We're trying DH playing with her, giving her extra special treats, having a little party when daddy comes home, etc.

My last dog certainly preferred me and if given the chance would choose me over anyone else in the family for the reasons mentioned - I was the caregiver and was with her most. But it never bordered on obsession and she was fine with letting other family members take her out, feed her, play with her, etc. Tessa is not.

No, she's not playing 'catch me', not with ears flattened and tail down. And other times she just backs away or just stares at us. Both my DS and DH says she's more like a cat. Honestly, sometimes she acts like an abused dog. I'm wondering if something happened during her fear imprint stage. If so hopefully it will improve with time. If it's an inborn personality, who knows what will happen with time.

Anyway, she may not be 'exactly' the friendly to everyone dog we had hoped for but we're not giving up yet, it's too soon, and we are bonding with her. I know all dogs (and people too!) have their little quirks, I'm not looking for perfection. 

And I do think a second dog would help...but I don't think DH will go for it. That window of opportunity is now closed.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jan,

You know what, that actually sounds a but like Beamer! for the first few months he would do all what you posted above.. about following me, and freaking out if i left him in a room with my wife or whoever..
But afte being here for 5 months now, he just started to get really close with my wife.. jumping in her lap and wanting her to pet him.. lying on her or beside her in bed.. all these things that he never did before. Although he will ALWAYS follow me when I leave a room, if I tell him to stay or put up a doggie fence, he will be ok to stay with whoever until I return. I think Tessa will be fine! 

Ryan


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ryan, thank you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, you're describing completely normal behavior to me when it comes to Tessa wanting to be with you. Kubrick was the same way as a puppy and if I left the room and my fiance was holding him he would cry and try and try to come after me. He didn't want to be left with my fiance for any reason, he wanted to be with me. Even now he still cries when I'm in the shower if he thinks that I am taking too long and need to come out... he is a companion dog after all, and I sort of expected it. Like I said before, he's much much better with my fiance but he will still follow me around more.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Obessive puppy behavior/separation anxiety? YEP! I've been through that! That does sound somewhat normal, to varying degrees. I think Gucci was on the EXTREME side of it, I think you read that she had even managed to cut/injure her ear in the crate for a few minutes having a "fit" (and I had done everything by the book, sitting there for a few min, treating,praising, etc!)

In fact, I may have even started a thread here because it was actually putting me in TEARS! I was beside myself on what to do? I mean, I didn't know that I couldn't even leave her w/ my family to run out for groceries or to a doctors' appt!

Here's a thread from me when I first joined the forum! 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=550

I thought this was such a problem for Me/us..because I did get Gucci younger than most (8 wks) But now, I wonder if it isn't a 'personality' trait?

I'd say it has gotten better, mostly! Well...improvement, but she's still a bit obsessive,just not as 'neurotic' about it. *sigh*

For example, yesterday she played outside for an hour w/ DH and DD, that NEVER would've flown back when she was younger/littler. She will come in, check on me, make sure I'm here at my laptop or in the kitchen (at home) and then drag the ball back to my husband and grumble/whine for him to go back out and play! LOL

Last week,my housekeeper told me she waited at the door when I had left for a few quick errands and whimpered under her breath and "acted really depressed", and she LOVES my housekeeper! She gets a better 'greeting' from Gucci than my kids do! lol Oh, and yesterday morning...my husband got up with her first and took her out, thinking he'd let me sleep in...Well, she went out w/ him, but ran back upstairs to **wake ME UP** w/ licks and she was pulling the covers off me! ound: So, I can't say that she's 'cured', but there is an improvement.

Certain things, she'll always do.. Even last night when I woke up to go the restroom in the middle of the night, she got OUT of bed and came sat in front of the door, instead of staying in the warm bed w/ hubby/daddy. And I have NEVER rewarded/praised/encouraged this behavior because I want her to stay in bed, but she won't. She just won't.

I think all dogs probably do 'prefer' a main caretaker to a certain extent, but the borderline-obssesive-compulsiveness isn't uncommon for a Hav!

Kara


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a similar but not quite as bad problem with Kahlua. She also only wanted to be around me, cried when I was in the shower, followed me like a shadow. She did also like the rest of my family though, she just wanted to be around only me if possible all the time. 

What changed her behaviour was getting Buffy so she had a canine friend. She and Buffy are now really close and she isn't as dependent on me. She still gets mopey if I'm not around, and gets depressed if i have to go away and she has to stay with my family, but it's a lot better. Buffy, on the other hand, couldn't care less if I'm around or not, she'd rather be with Kahlua!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kara Gucci sounds so much like my Monte, I find it funny as they were born on the same day.
I had a hard time with this in the beginning but I think is was because Riley is so different, very confident and would ditch me in a min. for the opportuninty to play with anyone. They both prefer me over anyone as i am their caregiver. Monte is getting much better right now I am in the kitchen and my SIL & BIL are in the living room both boys are with them. Monte is the only one that keeps running back to the kitchen to make sure I am still sitting here, Riley is too busy playing but if I get up and move he will notice and check out were I am going before he continues with his play. I think they can have different personalities & levels of confidence, actually I know they can, I live with it every day. Before joining this forum I never realized some breeders match personalities to the owners instead of the owner picking the pup. I thought it was odd at first but now I get it, they can be so different.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My breeder did tell me that Gucci would often "ditch" the other puppies/dogs to go snuggle with the humans, and I *thought* that indicated a good, loving, companion dog, and she IS, very much so. Even though, she had me in tears of guilt for the first few months! I just couldn't bare to leave her to run out for milk! lol

Jan...I have to note another area of improvement, since I just got out of the shower! hehe.

The first few days, I tried leaving her in the xpen to shower, well..she cried and barked/went CRAZY the whole time. I could NOT take it anymore (she'd often destroy the xpen throwing herself against it to get out and to wherever I was, and I was afraid of another 'injury', like the cage) so I started to bring her up with me.

Well, for a few weeks she'd sit and CRY/whine, even though my shower is clear and she could SEE me perfectly fine, I"d even let her in occasionally to get a little wet! lol, She'd continue to whine while I got dressed and put on my make up, even though my husband would occasionally still be in bed and try to lure Gucci over to play, etc. No way! She had to make sure she licked the water off my ankles and helped me get dry! lol Even a mother hen as a pup 

Over the last 8 months..it has improved IMMENSELY (shower time). she will still come in the room, even if there are 7 kids here willing to play with her, but...she will sit patiently by the laundry OR go lay in the bed (out of my sight) and wait for me to get out. She'll still run over to lick the water off my feet, lol.....but she doesn't whine and fret anymore.

So hang in there! It DOES get better.

The more I hear about others going through this, I am really starting to think it is more 'personality' than trauma/age of adoption.

I would be more concerned if Tessa was acting 'indifferent' to all of you, she's obviously very capable of love, it will just take longer for her to build a relationship w/ the rest of the family, but it will happen.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kara Gucci sounds so much like my Monte, I find it funny as they were born on the same day.
> I had a hard time with this in the beginning but I think is was because Riley is so different, very confident and would ditch me in a min. for the opportuninty to play with anyone. They both prefer me over anyone as i am their caregiver. Monte is getting much better right now I am in the kitchen and my SIL & BIL are in the living room both boys are with them. Monte is the only one that keeps running back to the kitchen to make sure I am still sitting here, Riley is too busy playing but if I get up and move he will notice and check out were I am going before he continues with his play. I think they can have different personalities & levels of confidence, actually I know they can, I live with it every day. Before joining this forum I never realized some breeders match personalities to the owners instead of the owner picking the pup. I thought it was odd at first but now I get it, they can be so different.


Leeann,

That's pretty interesting that they have some of the same traits..and the SAME birthday! lol

I'm a Capricorn too...but I'd hardly call myself needy and codependent! lol, in fact, I'm the opposite!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Kara, I had the same issues at shower time, I also think they love schedules. Gucci now knows your schedule with the shower and she knows you are going to come out with those wet toes for her to lick.
Both my boys were out of wack yesterday and today with all these people coming and going, their schedule is all messed up. Monte didnt even want to eat this morning, this is very unlike him, we call him the food monger because all he wants to do is eat.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, wow....I guess it is skewed expectations. From all my reading, and I did LOTS of reading on Havanese I truly thought they were friendly and loved "people", not "person". I wanted a companion dog, so I expected her to be so. But I really, really thought something was wrong with her. Knowing this is somewhat normal helps. Why don't all these sites and books tell you about this? 

Kara, I thought it was a problem with Tessa because we got her at a little "older" age of 4 mo, lol! No, Tessa is not indifferent. Although she was listless and indifferent for a few days she seems to be coming out of that. Thanks for the link to the old thread, that helped. Tessa is doing better with shower time already. I keep her tethered instead of crated and we can see each other with clear glass too.

I forget who mentioned having family members calling her to them and doling out treats when she goes to them. That would be impossible for us, Tessa just looks at them and wouldn't budge an inch. Although last night my DS was sitting on the floor with some pieces of liver in his hand and wouldn't give them to her unless she came up on his lap. She'd do anything for liver, so she went to him but then she backed away immediately. Still, she DID go on his lap for a nanosecond. Then my DD walked in the room and she began barking at her as if she didn't know her!

Oh, and Kara, Tessa is the same way, even when I think she is sound asleep, she will sit up at attention until i come back (she can't get out of the crate) if I get up in the middle of the night. She's not had many good naps since she's been here unless I sit still, lol!

This is just so different than my Sheltie. Her temperament stayed the same no matter how many "mistakes" we made. Like making a big deal when we left and came back, etc. We did it all "wrong" and she was fine, lol! It really is all about temperament. 

I had a doggy day care and overnight place I took my Sheltie when we had to be gone all day or for vacations when we couldn't take her with us. I can't imagine what we're going to do with Tessa.

Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Leeann,
> 
> That's pretty interesting that they have some of the same traits..and the SAME birthday! lol
> 
> ...


Kara Capricorns are very strong, confident, independant people. We should find out what time they were born, they could have a strong rising sighn that is pulling a differnt personality out of them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Kara Capricorns are very strong, confident, independant people. We should find out what time they were born, they could have a strong rising sighn that is pulling a differnt personality out of them.


Leeann..that HAS to be the case! lol, I even just googled a few doggie-horoscopes, and some things are WAY off mark. Don't mind being dirty?? ound: Yeah...right! Gucci goes crazy if there is a tiny stick stuck in her fur and will show me where it is to take it out! lol Independent? No way! There must be a powerful rising sign taking over here. I wonder how crazy my breeder would think I am if I asked her what time she was born and had my friend w/ the software do a chart on her! LOL From a quick google:

_Never under estimate the intelligence of this dog. Quick witted and sharp on his toes, this is the canine equivalent of The Artful Dodger. He will often use his brain for mischief but will respond keenly to the education you provide him._
_The Capricorn dog is a puppy for a long time but when mature, will act the responsible adult to near perfection. He loves to be put to work. Any task you give him will be accepted and carried out with authority. He longs to be stimulated, and his life to be full of things to do and people to see._
_A dog for the masses, the Capricorn canine will show you the respect that you show him. Underestimate his powers of perception and he will play for the fool. Reward his challenges with new one's and keep him entertained always. _

http://horoscopes.astrology.com/partners/dogster/profile/capricorn.html

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Well, wow....I guess it is skewed expectations. From all my reading, and I did LOTS of reading on Havanese I truly thought they were friendly and loved "people", not "person". I wanted a companion dog, so I expected her to be so. But I really, really thought something was wrong with her. Knowing this is somewhat normal helps. Why don't all these sites and books tell you about this?
> 
> Kara, I thought it was a problem with Tessa because we got her at a little "older" age of 4 mo, lol! No, Tessa is not indifferent. Although she was listless and indifferent for a few days she seems to be coming out of that. Thanks for the link to the old thread, that helped. Tessa is doing better with shower time already. I keep her tethered instead of crated and we can see each other with clear glass too.


I've said before many times that in all my research...I really believed Havanese were the perfect family dog! I was a little surprised to learn they were more "one person" dogs, although...friendly to others and strangers, just not to the extent I had 'expected', especially the first few months when my kids were...'jealous', maybe? That she wasnt' as interested in them as I'd hoped she'd be.

I would keep up the treating from the other family members. Even let DH and DD put down dinner for Tessa. Keep building trust.

Was Tessa "startled" when she saw your daughter? That has happened a few times w/ Gucci..but I noticed she was 'surprised'/startled, like she was too busy to hear someone else come in the room and all the sudden she turns around and someone is there she didnt' expect. She'd bark. But I'd say that was the element of surprise.

I do know what you are going through.  I can't tell you HOW many times I've heard my 7 kids say "Gucci doesn't like me" the first few months, and that did make me really sad, but I'll have to get her on film or something here soon interacting with the kids..she's come a long way in the 8 months she's been here.
:grouphug:
Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, hopefully Tessa will come around. But I have to say and this is very hard for me (please don't judge me) because I love my Jasper more than words can describe. But he has never been a happy go lucky puppy, even as a puppy- we call him our human-puppy-cat- because his emotions do border on human. He has had bouts of depression and often will just hide behind a chair and watch like a cat. We got Cash to try and bring him out--- But, (here is the part I don't want anyone to judge me on) there were times that I wished we had a different dog. We often say if we had gotten Cash first we probably wound not have ever had two. He is doing much better now, but it has taken a lot of work, another Hav, and even a session with a pet communicator. Check these out if you want to hear about our trials.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821&highlight=communicator 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2078&highlight=communicator

So, I am hopeful that Ryan is right and Tessa just needs time. But I also feel that if you know in your heart that Tessa is not the right pup for your family you should rectify it now before you get too attatched and while Tessa can still find a home that would be a better fit for her as well. And that you can get the Hav that is a better fit for your family. I am not saying that this decision should be taken lightly-- or that puppies should be throwaway-- but it just might not be a good fit for her as well.

All that being said, I can't imagine life without my Jassy. Both me and DH have a very special bond with him and he is now at almost 2 years old doing so much better (thanks to the advice of the pet communicator ---LOL but true) But we don't have children to think about and can devote the time to Jasper.

I really hope you take this in the spirit it is intended- I am being in no way critical. I just think a dog is a long, long, relationship and you should give yourself permission to follow your heart on this one.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jan,
I read alot of those Havanese books to. Beamer does not do all the thing that the books say Havanese dogs do. Such as always anting to be in high up spots? Beamer is totally fine sleeping on the floor or sofa, and has never expressed any need to sleep on the back rest of a couch?? Thats always mentioned in the Hav books.

They also say they Hav's always cock their heads.. Beamer actually just starting doing this alot, but never did it until he was over 6 months old..

Lots of other things that the books say that might not be true for everyones Havs.. I think they are all very different.

Does anyones Hav here fit the 'perfect mold'?

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

High spots? Really? lol...I hadn't heard that one. Although, she does occasionally sit at the top of the couch, not often..most the time right snuggled to my leg on the loveseat (like now and all morning today!)

Perfect mold? Nope.

I even remember someone telling my Gucci was the perfect dog, but I had to disagree.

Although, I do think she's perfect FOR ME. I think other people would find her to be a pain in the 'arse...over her neediness, finicky-ness, and just little quirks like whining to drink from a real water bottle, etc.

I can't imagine if I had to work outside of the home for 40 hours a week, I think she'd be UBER depressed. She does NOT fare well alone, especially without me.  If I had a 9-5 job, I think she'd be one super upset/depressed dog...and not well suited for that kind of home, at all. 

So, I guess since I 'wanted' a companion to stay home w/ me and keep me company, she's perfect for me. And since I don't mind cooking for her and giving her sips of water....our relationship works...she's very reciprocal in her love and affection. But I can easily see how she would drive someone crazy that didnt' want a 'high maintenance' dog, she definately is.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My girls are almost the opposite of Gucci. They are not needy at all. They really do love all people and are not one person dogs. They do have a slight preference for my husband because as long as I'm around, he's the play toy and I'm the "mom." I'm the one doing the feeding, watering, brushing, bum cleaning, eye gunk removing, driving to groomers etc. (If I'm not around DH will do these things). Both my husband and I work full time outside the home and the girls are still playful, happy, fun loving little dogs. 

Jan, you may have an extraordinarily shy little girl that will need a lot of time and socialization. Hopefully it is just a matter of time before she begins to come out of her shell. Before you get another dog, I'd take her to a play date or puppy class to see if other dogs help to bring her out of her shell or frighten her even more. Weren't you thinking of a trip back to the breeder to let her play with the other dogs? Might be worth a try to see how she reacts. She is a darling girl and I so hope it can work out for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
As a person who has had both shelties and a havanese,I wanted to weigh in.I did alot of research as well,because I wanted to add a small dog as a companion for Vinnie(and NOT be dominate)and it was important,extremely important that he bond with my son,and NOT try to get away or avoid him.There is a huge difference in shelties compared to havs...havs are harder to housebreak,and needy compared to a sheltie.I find Quincy easier to groom then Vinnie--but not compared to my first sheltie Sparky.Vinnie sheds,Sparky did not(just blow coat 2x per year).I also find that some of the hav books/sites I went to were not quite accurate as far as Quincy is concerned.Quincy has never been allowed on furniture -- let alone needing to sit up high on something.He also does not shred paper.He went through a time or two he got into a maxi pad and lord....what a mess!Once he got into the kitchen garbage and that was about it.I do not know if this is because he was scolded and not allowed to do this behavior,or if it just isn't in his nature to shred--but either way,it would not be allowed at my house.I did not find Quincy shy,but he did take a few days to warm up to his new surroundings/house.He loves people that come by and begs for petting--but if given the opportunity he would always be with me.Vinnie too.I have 4 eyes on me everytime I go to the bathroom.Quincy though will wake up and follow me into a different room.ALWAYS.You just get used to it.If I shut the door to the bathroom,he will lay down right outside the door and wait for me.He is fine with other members of my family and will go to them,if I'm not available.I have only had one havanese--so this has just been my experience with Quincy.He is very loving,and happy go lucky...Vinnie is also very loving.My biggest disappointment with Quincy has been his reaction to other dogs.He barks and just goes nuts when the neighbors hunting dogs enter our yard.Vinnie will bark to,but as a dog approaches,Vinnie calms down and welcomes them.Not Quincy......he is just spastic.

I don't know if there is something wrong with Tessa or why she would acting like she is...but I would ignore her if she was my dog.I would turn my back on her,not cater to her,and she will approach on her own.Kinda play "hard to get".A day or two of ignoring her,I would think would bring her around.

You do have a tough decision,on whether she is the puppy for you or not...but deep down inside you know.I think you really limited yourself when you were only open to a female,or your husband had his heart set on a female(whatever it was).I have a male that is very loving,not as some has painted them to be.Males havs can be just as great as females--or even better


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This thread really makes me wonder HOW much is Personality..and how much is "conditioning"? I think both can and do play a factor with any pet.

I did want a 'companion' dog, and BOY...did I get one! lol 

I've been out of town a few times for business trips/anniversary, and my daughter told me that she would wake up in the middle of the night and Gucci would not be in bed, she kept going to the front door and was just sitting there, looking into the darkness...waiting for me.  Guilt trip. ack!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ours are very much companion dogs but I think Kara is right. Much of it is conditioning. I made a point of not carrying them around all the time as puppies. I knew we had a situation where we had to work and I wanted them to adjust. We have wonderful neighbors who helped in the begining by coming over during the day to play with them. We tapered that off though. They love nothing more than being with us and they love car rides with us but they can be content alone while they wait for us to come home but we "trained" them that way. They seem to know the difference between weekdays and weekends and get very excited when Saturday rolls around and we lounge around in the mornings drinking coffee, playing fetch and watching them RLH. 

Oh and Sedona does LOVE to be up high. One of her favorite spots is on the back of the chair.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

When I got Asta he was so-oo easy .. he just fit right in which was good because my husband was not that keen on getting a puppy or a dog .. He prefers cats . . Asta had such an engaging personality he soon won my husband over .. 
We had our moments in the beginning - learning to crate train and accept being in the sherpa bag but all in all in retrospect it was not that bad .. He followed me everywhere - but all my dogs had been that way so I accepted it ..
Cosmo was very different - this is almost 5 years later and there are many more Havanese available and more breeders ..
Cosmo was different much more vocal - I called him mr Barky for a long time .. He was also timid and shy - he was not that playful . He seemed much needier than Asta .
He was very dependent on me - my husband was not that keen on him .. The vet had concerns .. Yikes !!
He was very cute but he did not bond that well with anyone but me . He was fine as long I was there but as soon as I would try to leave he would get upset and sometimes even howl ..
he was not that popular at puppy class as all he would do was bark at the instructor for her treats and one day he peed on the floor a definite no no . Fortunately the instructor had a wonderful sense of humor and she took it all in stride .. 
Now he is a different dog - outgoing likes men and women ,loves his Daddy . adores his buddy Ahnold . 

He still looks to me for approval and attention but I can leave them and they love to hang out together .. He is a different dog from Asta - he likes his routine much more . He does not like to be spontaneous and we just go places .. it takes more planning but but he is getting better .. He will go with the flow now - he is starting to trust more .. 
As to leaving him - I was never away from him overnight for almost a year .. No one would take him on .. My husband will babysit a few hours but prefers not too .. 
Now I have a wonderful doggie nanny - I will not board them .. They love her and are happy to be with her .. Last week she told me initially she had reservations and she was nervous but now she asks me if she can come over just to say Hi and go for a walk with them .. 
Only you in your heart know what you works for you and your husband .. 
I got another dog - I have never had two dogs .. I am so happy with them . There was a period of adjustment but they are such wonderful dogs .. 
I gave Ahnold to my husband as a belated Valentines gift - he took it in stride and just laughed ... 
Today he was walking him and telling him what a good boy he was and he meant every word - he is a good little guy and he tries so hard to please you ..


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Missy, absolutely no judging here!! I appreciate your honesty. I loved my Sheltie, Sophie, to pieces, but there were many times i wished she was more of a cuddle dog, not quite so independent. I think we're all human and have these feelings at times. 

Susan, the check is waiting to be mailed for our puppy class at our local Obedience Club. Unfortunately it doesn't start until January. I may look into Pet Smart's class just for the socialization. They have a class beginning in December.

Julie, Maybe you missed my post about being open to a male. It was true at first that my DH wanted a female but by the time we visited the breeder we were very open to a male. In fact, I went convinced we would be bringing Tessa's brother home. You know, my Sheltie, when she was a puppy, LOVED to shred tissue, paper, etc and get in the garbage. We knew something had happened when we walked into the room and she's go to her corner with her tail tucked...all we had to do it look for the evidence, lol!! As for ignoring, as you know, she's super bonded to me just fine, and is very affectionate and loving. If my DH ignored her I'm afraid it would worsen the situation. But he's not forcing himself on her either.

CosmosMom, I'm open to dog #2 but probably will wait until we're sure Tessa has bonded, is housetrained, and knows the rules of the house. How far apart in age are your two? And how did you find your dog nanny??

This morning we've worked on the kids clicking and treating when she came up to them. (Thanks for the suggestion LeeAnn). She'll greet Dh at the door with excitement and kisses when he gets home, but later may be skittish...you know Tessa A and Tessa B 

Her apathy and listlessness in gone. Now that I know the other stuff is normal behavior and it will get better, and I no longer am worried that there is something seriously wrong with her, taking her back is not an option. And not because I'd feel guilty; but because I want HER. Thanks to all of you sharing for sharing your stories of the different Hav personalities, incl some just like Tessa. I know now that it will all be fine and I look forward to seeing her true personality shine. Her dam and sire are wonderful so I think Tessa will be too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> but because I want HER


  Looks like everything's going to be okay.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan!!!! Yeah!!! good news-- sounds like it has been a great thanksgiving.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know, the more I think about it...I think its mostly personality, and as far as 'conditioning', or training, socializing, etc. That is a really broad word...I think not every approach works with every dog.

Just like with our human kids, as Jan pointed out are born with different personalities and temperments.

My parents tried the "tough love" thing with me and it didnt' work, in fact..it backfired! Maybe that's why I never take that approach with my kids (or dog!), even though it works for some.

Despite all the books, and everyone telling me that crating was best, I just 'felt' deep down that it wasnt' going to work, and sure enough..we survive just fine without it.

I still have so much to learn, but I dont' know if any amount of training and conditioning could really change certain aspects of Gucci, maybe 'improve', but not change them..? 

I'm a bit philosophical, yes..I know! lol

And Jan, She wants you just as much. I do think from reading similar stories from others that this is somewhat of a cyclical phenomenon and she is just maybe a bit narrowly focused on building a relationship with 'you' first and foremost, and the rest of the family will fall into place real soon, especially with all your efforts and guidance! You could always start a "happy excited party" when your husband or kids walk in the room?  It'd be worth a shot.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara, I totally agree! I don't think we can make blanket statements and certainly what works for one won't work for another because they are all born with certain temperaments. Just like our human kids. I wouldn't put Tessa in a crate either if she was in danger of hurting herself. I actually use tethering while I'm at home, although she kind of tethers herself to me naturally. 

We're already having parties when anyone walks in the door, esp "Daddy", lol!! And DH "baby-sat" while I went to the store today and she did fine, although she did have a flossie to distract her. DH said when she was finished with it she looked up and it was like the light bulb went off and she realized Mommy was gone. By that time I was back. So, I can be ditched for a flossie, lol! The kids are still using the click and treat occassionally today for coming to them. Although she stretches her body as long as possible to come near, it's progress!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jan you might want to read "The Dogs MInd" Understanding Your Dogs Behavior. By Bruce Fogle. I found it really interesting.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Paige, that book is on my list along with The Dog Listener and Cesar's newest book, and a few others. I picked up Puppy Parenting, The Loved Dog and a couple others from the library. Reading is one of my favorite things to do! Thanks.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's what I did Jan, I read alot of different dog books and took from them what I thought would work best for me and my family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, I am so happy to hear things are getting better. I totaly agree with doing what works best for you and your family. This forum is great to get different oppinions and different ideas on how to help in matters but it always comes down to what works best for each of us, what works for me may not work best for others and that's o.k.

Tessa seems to respond very well to a clicker, use it to your advantage. It sounds like it is already moving her in the right direction in just one day.

Keep us updated, I love hearing about her progress.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Jan I agree 
They are like children - what works for one does not work for another .. 
Now for a couple of comments - I agree about the crating - it depends on the dog .. I tried it with my German shorthair .. He was miserable and once we got him through the terrible twos I put it away and he breathed a sigh of relief ..
He was never a problem when it came to potty training .. He trained easily and he always let you know when he needed to go out .. He would just bark ..
I crate because of potty issues - Asta used to sleep with me and he did not mind the crate when we went out .. 
I found my petsitter on line through Petsitters International .. I was a little apprehensive but they seemed to have very high standards and they are insured and bonded .. I was very lucky .. She is exceptional and a nice person and her primary focus is the dogs and their well being -what a treat for a change ..
She is a little pricey but for my piece of mind it is definetly worth it .. 
As to two dogs - it is not the right thing for everyone I am sure .. Asta did not need a companion nor did Griffin my shorthair .. Cosmo - yep he likes his friend a lot 
It is an individual thing for everyone .. 
Glad to hear things seem to be settling .. and improving !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The loved dog, A dog's Mind, and Cesar's books are great reads!  I did pull knowledge and tips from all three books.

That's the really cool thing about the forum...there are so many ideas to pull from that its good bet that one or more will work! I tried 3-4 ideas to survive nipping, and I also had alot of great ideas after the "wasp sting" setback!

It would be like...where you are now, trying to help Tessa build a relationship with others and then BAM! She'd blame a wasp sting on your husband! LOL......It was terrible timing! 

PS. Hubby and Gucci and playing "chase me" right now. Gucci is winning! ound:

My Dh is going to need an advil! haha.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I had to come back here and note more progress! 

This morning, I showered and dressed ALONE! LOL, Gucci girl stayed downstairs with my husband the whole time, and I left the door cracked and she only came to check on my once! ound: She was happy to see me walk downstairs, I guess she has figured out if my purse is here and my laptop is open and running, mommy's home! 

Kara


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I had to come back here and note more progress!
> 
> This morning, I showered and dressed ALONE! LOL, Gucci girl stayed downstairs with my husband the whole time, and I left the door cracked and she only came to check on my once! ound: She was happy to see me walk downstairs, I guess she has figured out if my purse is here and my laptop is open and running, mommy's home!
> 
> Kara


Kara, that is progress!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a thought. Could Tessa's behavior be related to dominance and trying to establish her place in the family? 

Dusty is on the dominant side of the personality scale and we have observed some of the "like you now, don't like you later" sort of behavior you have described with Tessa when Dusty seems to be trying to figure out where someone fits into her world. For instance, we had a houseguest a few weeks ago who stayed for about five days. Dusty acted this way with him and I'm pretty sure she was trying to establish who was dominant. With Dusty, this straightens out over time. You may have to be careful to make sure your child is established in the dominant position, and that may take many months. With Dusty, this type of behavior doesn't happen within our family any more except occasionally with our youngest son. She gets along great with everyone in the family (even the little guy) now that she knows where she belongs! 
Hopefully things will continue to get better for you and Tessa!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Now that's an idea I hadn't considered. But it does make sense that she doesn't yet know where all these new people fit into the hierarchy.

My kids, since they are away at college, come and go, but I have made sure they know to walk through the door first, eat first, things like that.

Thanks for that thought!



DAJsMom said:


> Just a thought. Could Tessa's behavior be related to dominance and trying to establish her place in the family?
> 
> Dusty is on the dominant side of the personality scale and we have observed some of the "like you now, don't like you later" sort of behavior you have described with Tessa when Dusty seems to be trying to figure out where someone fits into her world. For instance, we had a houseguest a few weeks ago who stayed for about five days. Dusty acted this way with him and I'm pretty sure she was trying to establish who was dominant. With Dusty, this straightens out over time. You may have to be careful to make sure your child is established in the dominant position, and that may take many months. With Dusty, this type of behavior doesn't happen within our family any more except occasionally with our youngest son. She gets along great with everyone in the family (even the little guy) now that she knows where she belongs!
> Hopefully things will continue to get better for you and Tessa!


P.S. Hmmmm, how did the quote end up at the end??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, I'm sorry I haven't posted here in so long, but I see that things are slowly improving with Tessa. That is good news!  At least her health isn't an issue. 

I agree that there is personality of each Hav and there is also conditioning that affects their behavior. Ricky is more 'high maintenance' than Sammy is in that he demands from us. He wants to play and wants to play NOW. He wants to go outside NOW and he lets us know when there is a sound outdoors or indoors NOW and he does it loudly! lol We got Sammy because I felt like I needed help in entertaining Ricky and having a 2nd dog actually gives me a break! 

Sammy, is quiet and nervous and it took a few weeks for him to stop barking in fear at one of our sons, Alex. Alex never did a thing to warrant the barking, but Sammy just feared him from the start. That is no longer a problem at all, thankfully.  Sammy is a very 'easy' dog. You plop him on the couch, he stays there. You carry him upstairs, he's fine with that. You crate him and leave, that's o.k. too. lol 

In a way, that makes for a wonderful and easy pet, but on the flip side, he's not as intelligent as Ricky, nor as playful or easy to train. In spite of Sammy's laissez-faire personality, he's actually the alpha dog around here. Strange, but this little 9 lb-er sometimes scares Ricky into a barking fit because he just looks at Ricky! Ah, it's all so fascinating! :biggrin1:

I totally understand your worries, as it took me at least a month before I was reassured that Sammy was a good addition to our family. He was so skittish, fearful and small. He still backs away every single time we bring our hand down to pat/rub his head. sigh....... But I do it many times each day anyway. He is fearful of strangers and won't always go to other family members if I'm around. He scoots out of the way when anyone, including me, walks by him.  We've had Sammy since late March, when he was 7.5 months old, and he's changed a lot and much more relaxed, but he is definitely a much shyer and fearful dog than Ricky is. 

In time, hopefully, Tessa will see that not all humans in the family are out to hurt her, but are warm, fun beings to be around and she'll welcome the attention. I know how frustrating it can be though, but it sounds like you are more than determined to make things work and that Tessa is slowly coming around. That's wonderful!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Marj, Thank you! I had to laugh when I read that Sammy is alpha and scares Ricky, lol! It's going to be interesting to see how Tessa's personality develops over the next few months. I AM hoping soon she'll be asking to go outside NOW,lol! 

Thankfully she no longer backs away from my DH or me. I have a group of ladies coming to my house this afternoon and it will be so interesting to see how she reacts.

She's becoming quite the stinker and is trying desperately to "trick" me into getting what she wants when she knows it's a "no"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You'll have to let us know how she reacts. She may be an attention hound like my girl, that didn't surface right away...but boy does she enjoy the center of attention and she makes sure she gets it.

I remember when she had only been here a few days, I had a friend over to see her, and Gucci walked to the pad and peed, and my friend was like "WOW" and applauding her, etc. She was SO impressed that went on the pad at only 8 weeks old, So what did Gucci do? Went BACK to the pad a few minutes later for MORE praise from my friend! ound: Hysterical. Like "Lemme show ya again how wonderful I am". Haha.

She'll still run if she sees a brush in my hand, lol..I have to sneak up on her for grooming. lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jan, I think you have created a monster. Watch out because these little ones are super smart.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jan I am glad that Tessa is coming around more!!!! I can not wait to meet with you sometime!!!! I am sure Tessa will be a different person by then!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, it was interesting. She did go up to everyone for a nice sniff, stretching her body as loooong as possible, before allowing a scratch. After a while she caught on and gave them her belly  She was quite amusing (like bwoofing at the sunlight playing off the floor) and the center of attention. Everyone fell in love with her! Mama was so proud!

The best part was she greeted everyone, loved the attention, but wasn't annoyingly so if you know what I mean. After a little while, she was content to curl up in the chair next to me and have a nap.

Kara, everyone was totally impressed (including me!) when she went and stood by the door to go out, and sure enough she went potty immediately! No repeat performance though, lol!

What was really funny is if someone left the room for a moment, when they walked back in they got a few "bwoofs", then she was OK. 

If she's come this far in 2 1/2 wks the next couple months will be interesting!!

Michele, I'm finding this out...she is like a toddler knowing it's wrong but bound and determined she will find a way, lol!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! That's TOO cute.

Gucci doesn't like if someone comes in the room and she's not paying attention and they startle her, she's always been that way. She's fine if she hears them coming, but if she turns around to someone that 'magically' appeared, she bwoofs. And she has really good hearing, I'm certain of that, but she can get distracted playing or entertaining.

I bet they all loved her  and I bet she LOVED the attention. She's just going to keep blooming and her personality will grow and shine even more in a few months, you watch!

You'll be on here reassuring people it gets better 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh what a good girl Tessa, makeing your momma proud. It's so nice to hear how she is coming around and I LOVE all the pictures you put in the gallery Jan.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Tessa is really coming along. I think she realizes that this is her new home now. Today was a big event for her (and you) and she came through with flying colors.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This story Jan made me grin from ear to ear. So Glad Tessa is getting so much more comfortable in her new home....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Jan, it sounds like it was a great day. I really enjoyed the photos you put in the gallery. Tessa is adorable.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Kara, both of mine bolt if they see the brush in my hand too. It's quite the wrestle to brush them these days! Lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,

I went through a simular situation a few months ago with my male..he wouldn't eat or drink any water and he kept throwing up. My vet admitted him and put him on an IV of fluids. He told me that if he didn't start drinking water by the next day that he would have to do exploratory surgery to see if he ate something that caused a blockage. Well, thankfully he started to drink water the next day and I was able to take him home. I don't know what was wrong, but both of my dogs tend to throw up now and again...I think they ingest hair when they lick their feet and it causes their stomack to get upset.

Did you know that you can give your dog Peptid AC?? Usually when they would start to eat grass of get a stomack upset I would give them one in a piece of canned dog food. Another thing I discovered which is working great
(they have stopped eating grass!) is a product called OptaGest. I have started to give them a little canned everyday (as I read they need more moisture), so I just mix it into the canned.

I hope Tessa will be ok...

-diane



JanB said:


> Tessa has had a marked decreased appetite these last few days but I thought it was the typical Hav pickiness appearing. But today she's been very listless, so much so that a friend who stopped by asked me what was wrong with her. I was bringing out all the Christmas decorations, (normally that sends puppies into a frenzy of activity!) and she couldn't have cared less. Then she threw up this afternoon, a clear liquid. I took her to the vet late afternoon. The vet said on exam she looked good, plus no temp, but he drew bloodwork on her to be certain all is OK. We'll get the results back tomorrow.
> 
> My husband is worried she has a Greenie stuck in her esophagus (we just found out about the dangers yesterday)...silly I know, I guess we're just scared.... or worse, a liver shunt, although the vet said that was last on his list of possibilities.
> 
> ...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, Tessa will eat grass too, and landscaping bark if I let her...what's up with that? Turn your nose up at organic expensive dog food and go for grass and bark, lol!! I'll try the Pepcid the next time she seems to have an upset tummy. Althoug, looking back I think she was just homesick for her puppy friends and the breeder's home She's fine now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

*Tessa*



JanB said:


> Diane, Tessa will eat grass too, and landscaping bark if I let her...what's up with that? Turn your nose up at organic expensive dog food and go for grass and bark, lol!! I'll try the Pepcid the next time she seems to have an upset tummy. Althoug, looking back I think she was just homesick for her puppy friends and the breeder's home She's fine now!


Hi,

I forgot to ask you how old Tessa is. Mine are 4 and 2 years old.

When I first got them they thew up and had the runs quite a bit, but seemed to grow out of it. They DO like to put everything in their mouths and did eat grass alot until I started to give them the OptaGest.

My one male chews EVERYTHING! He had eaten part of a vaccum attachment and even HALF of a soft rubber soap dish with NO side effects...I couldn't believe it! (I can't even leave a box of tissues for either one to get at
they'll pull every last one out and schred them to pieces!)

I just diuscovered this Web site and have never engaged in any kind of forum..so I'm pretty clueless. As a matter of fact I didn't think to look at the date that you first posted this message about Tessa.

I just love everyones pictures!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You know what's really interesting is that Gucci used to eat grass DAILY for a long time. I ended up having to let it grow in my Birds of Paradise pot and directing her to that grass, because I didn't want her to eat the grass in the yard (because lord knows what all the gardeners spray on it all the time!)

But when I switched her food to home cooked and she wasn't just eating dry kibble, she didn't eat as much grass, or drink as much water...She adjusted to water in her food. I thought that was interesting. lol, Can you imagine a human eating only dry foods all the time? LOL! If I had to live off Fritos and crackers for a week, I'd seriously be craving some lettuce! 

Oh, and I just left the recorder on while I ran out to Michaels for some Stocking maker stuff, and Miss Gucci isn't howling or barking, but she's whimpering every few minutes and is sitting, looking out the door the whole time.  She'll make this little light whimper and then just sit and watch. I wonder if she sees a car that isnt' mine drive by? Poor baby.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't read this entire thread, but jumped in around page 10. Didn't I write the same thing a few weeks ago about Gryff being a one person dog in spite of everything I read about Havanese being a family dog. You described Gryff to a T. He will play with my husband and a bit with my son -- but really only if I'm in the room. He could be having the time of his life, but if I walk out of that room he will follow me. If I'm not home, he will generally prefer to be alone than with another member of the family. It's not what I bargained for when I got a dog, but it is what it is.

I hope Tessa is okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

*Eating Grass*

Kara,

I have two Havanese and a friend who has one. They all ate grass like crazy, and the conclusion I came to was that they all licked thier feet alot and must ingest hair. I also read that it is better to give them canned with dry (for moisture). Recently I found this product called OptaGest (which you mix with their food) and since I have been giving it to them they have completly stopped eating grass and their stools were more consistant
(fyi..they usually have to go soon after they ingest this)

I have been down the road of making food for my Aussie (who had food allergies) and it was a BIG hassel. I found a Duck and Potatoe which worked great and got away from making it.

One other thing I found to help for stomack upsets is Peptid AC ..that also works great!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmph. I guess I didn't get real Havanese. Mine are not one person dogs. They do have a slight preference for my husband because he doesn't do the awful things like brushing, wiping eyes, etc. They are perfectly happy to be with either one of us. If I leave the room to log on to my computer they may or may not follow me. They may decide to stay in the family room with DH. Then again, they may decide to go perch on chairs in the living room and watch the neighborhood goings-on. Now, if someone goes to lay down, they are right there in a flash, no matter who it is.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is a happy go lucky, never met a stranger and love everyone Hav. But, he is MY dog, period. He loves kids and DH, but he will follow me from room to room and is miserable when leave even when kids and DH are at home. To be honest, all three are my dogs, especially the males.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan...maybe those uber-clingy to one person Havs aren't the norm? lol Or maybe it is because I stay home most days and the husband goes to work, and the kids are off to school? So, she's with me alone, alot.

Although, she does know when Daddy is coming home and the last few days she brought a toy to greet him. I guess since Thanksgiving break when he played with her SOO much, she's decided that he's to 'play with her' the second he gets in the door! ound:

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have not heard about the Pepcid AC - but I have heard that you can give them Kaopectate or Pepto Bismol when they get the squirts .. It is getting this stuff into them that is the challenge .. 
Usually the rice water seems to help mixed with chicken broth - but watch the sodium some of it is loaded with too much sodium for these little guys ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Susan...maybe those uber-clingy to one person Havs aren't the norm? lol Or maybe it is because I stay home most days and the husband goes to work, and the kids are off to school? So, she's with me alone, alot.
> Kara


It's exactly the same for us. I am home with the dogs most of the time and hubby and kids are at work and school.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diane, if you're new here you need to start a new thread introducing yourself and your dogs so everyone can come by and say hi 

Tessa was 4 mo when we got her.

Kara, you win "Mother of the Year" for growing Gucci her own little plot of grass, LOL! For now, I'm just trying to stop her from eating it, because like you I worry about what chemicals are on it!

Tessa excitedly greeted my cleaning lady today as if she was her long lost friend. It was 2 weeks ago when she saw her last and she said she seemed like a different pup  She went WILD when DH got home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok, Jan..I am clueless, as I have never ever joined a forum...so where do I begin the intro..in the General postings? I already posted some photo's...

Not to be redundant, but since I started to give my dogs OptaGest with their food they have completly stopped eating grass..

diane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mother of the year? haha....Nope, it was too simple. I picked up some of that 'natural grass' they sell at Petsmart and since I didnt' have a spare pot, I planted in the Paradise pot and decided to keep it natural/chemical free.  I think it cost me $2 and took a few minutes 

Are our dogs TWINS??????? ound:

Gucci LOVES my housekeeper. I mean, she gets a better greeting than most of my family does! I've often wondered if she reminds Gucci of her breeder? or someone from that house? She has even been so excited to see her, she'll 'whimper' a tad, like the greeting after I went out of town for a few days.

Either that, or she wants the house vacuumed!!! LOL ound:

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Either that, or she wants the house vacuumed!!! LOL


Or, your housekeeper is sharing the purloined spirits with Gucci..... :wink:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

bwahahaha!

I DID tell that story on here, didn't I? ound:

We decided not to fire her, but give a fair warning. She replaced the expensive big ole' bottle of Grand Marnier (good choice, but YIKES...it was the big gallon one!)

Oh, and if you think that is funny, I should tell the story of her at my daughter's graduation party. She got SOOO hammered (big surprise, ehh?) that we had to take her keys so she wouldn't drive and she ended up making out with my Husband's 24 yo cousin. :jaw: Yeah. She's married! :suspicious: It was quite the spectacle. She told my 12 year old sons to get out of my garage so they could be alone. HELLO! They LIVE HERE! ound:Alcohol does some crazy things to people.

Anyhow, her good qualities are she does a great job, she has NEVER called in sick, nor been more than 5 minutes late, or stolen anything besides booze...(and I planted $ in the beginning, that's bad, ehh?) so the good outweighed the bad....I guarantee my husband wouldn't put up with again though. Plus, its nice for me because I'm allergic to alot of the chemicals and they put me in hives. ugh.

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Diane 
I think there is a thread called introduce yourself - or something to that effect or you can just start a new one .. Say New here - don't worry people do respond .. Just introduce yourself and tell a little about yourself .. and of course your Havanese ..
And pictures - they want lots of those ..
I know I do not have any - but guess what maybe in time for Christmas I will have it all together .. I am working on it folks but I had a few set backs such a stolen laptop.. 
Kimberly is very helpful at helping you find lost threads etc .. Sorry do not want to make work for you Kimberly but it is true !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I guess that is a compliment, Cosmosmom. 

Here's a link to the topic, "Introduce Yourself!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

THANKS!! I will go there and introduce myself!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops, sorry, I had to run and just got back home...

Kara, wow, your housekeeper sure lives an exciting life, LOL!!

Diane, Where do you get the Optagest?

Heading over to say hi


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Jan,

I originally bought it in a Pet store in Washington...but when I got home and discovered it worked so well, I Googled it. So you can look on line or ask around in your local Pet stores.

Another thing it corrected was that my Havanese had a tendancy fto have runny stools from time to time. This stuff corrected that also. (the label also says it's for bad breath and hair balls..which I believe come from licking their feet all the time)

My friend's Hav has IBS and eats like a mouse. Since she started him on this he's eating alot better!

I don't mean to go on and on, but when you find a product that resolves an on going issue , you want to jump for joy and pass it on...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll keep the Opta Gest in mind if she develops a problem..

I guess I don't mind her eating grass because her stomach seems fine, stools are fine, not vomiting, etc. My vet told me that that's a inaccurate 'wives' tale that dogs are sick if they eat grass? He says they have always eaten grass in the wild?

If its not broke, don't fix it, right.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Kara,

Well that is good news, as my dogs eat grass and then barf, which lead to me giving them a Peptid AC before I discovered the OptaGest..

I am a GOOGLE queen...check this out, it will amuse you: http://www.wonderquest.com/DogsGrass.htm


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes- Kimberly that was definetly a compliment from the computer challenged .. 
Kara you housekeeper sounds like the on on the T/V show 2 and a half men !!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

It probably sounds alot worse that it really is! LOL I mean, she's worked for us for about 3 years and I only have those two 'incidents'. She's a nice lady, but I think she has a drinking problem  I try to be patient and understanding with people, especially employees. She's hardly our worst employee. There are a few at the office I'd love to "can" but I DREAD having to re-train someone else, so my laziness is the only thing saving their jobs.

When I was very young, I decided that I would never 'work for anyone else', I would always work for myself...thinking that would be 'easier', but heck, alot of times, employees are like babysitting. LOL They can be more work than doing it yourself.

Kara


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Kara,

My husband is a manager and at times works from home. Well listening to his interface with HIS employees , I have come to the conclusion that he is running a Day Care opperation, not a technical business! I sent him an Email one day titled "New Management tools"...It was a picture of a box of baby wipes and some pacifiers...
I'm sure you know what I'm talking about..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Kara,
> 
> My husband is a manager and at times works from home. Well listening to his interface with HIS employees , I have come to the conclusion that he is running a Day Care opperation, not a technical business! I sent him an Email one day titled "New Management tools"...It was a picture of a box of baby wipes and some pacifiers...
> I'm sure you know what I'm talking about..


OHH..that made me giggle and smile (and nod with understanding) They did a segment on 60 minutes, or maybe Primetime a few weeks ago about this generation and their 'entitlement' work ethic, "they want it all but don't want to work for it" type attitude and that's SO true. But then, I have issues with older employees... I have one that I don't know how many times we've asked her to limit her cell phone time (or atleast silence it) and she NEVER listens... her family is constant drama, her kids, I should say..(older kids)

It is like running a daycare!

And I am pretty "cool" about letting them study or hang out at forums, whatever...just finish the work. lol sheesh.

Kara


----------

